# Lost - Extrasport Paddle Pants at Shoshone



## tubbs (May 1, 2006)

Lost a pair of Extrasport blue paddle pants at Shoshone on a Sunday in mid April. They were brand new. I'm hoping some of the people that we around that day may have found them. please let me know.


----------

